# RO Unit float shut off good water, but bad water continues?



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Could someone explain if I'm doing something wrong here. Is the waste water supposed to stop (along with the good water) when the float is activated? I have a float stopping the good RO water but the waste water continues to flow. This seems like the mechanics are similar to me holding the end of the good RO water which would build up extreme pressure if the water continues to flow through the unit. How is this ok to do? Wouldn't it break something building up pressure like that? 

Do I have the float and shutoff valve hooked up wrong? It checks with the instruction but something seems wrong. Any advice? Thanks.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

it is supposed to shut off both, are your filters seated properly? do you have a shut off valve pressure switch? is the shut off valve pressure switch fitted the correct way? have you a non return valve on the waste side? is it fitted the correct way?

is this what you have http://www.ro-man.com/instructions/AUTO%20SHUT%20OFF%20INSTALLATION%20GUIDE.pdf


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

It appears it was the pressure switch I neglected to put in as I didn't see it in the kit. I had everything wired correctly BUT the waste water kept flowing when it hit the cut off and thus was potentially making a huge problem by stopping the RO good water flow but not the waste water. I think this might have broke the float (if thats possible)... anyway, thanks for the advice that it was set up wrong. Another forum insisted the waste water would still run. Anyway, you were right so thank you. Now if I can figure out what it broke (i.e.. the float) as I can't get any water to flow now that the pressure switch is installed.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

you may have it installed the wrong way, there is a flat side that must be fitted with the output pipe, and check if the direction of flow in correct, from the filter goes to the input and output to the output pipe... other than that glad to have helped


----------



## jblasto (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you again. The pressure switch was installed on the wrong tubing. It needed to be on the output of the membrane pushing good RO water. It was on the input when it wouldn't work, thus pressure was never triggering the switch. Well, how many times can I mess up? A lot. 

So note to anyone else out there and to sum this post up when the waste water flows normally and the switch is supposedly activated it is NOT working properly. Dig through the box of supplies and make sure EVERYTHING is installed even if it looks like some components are the same, they are very likely different. In my case the pressure switch was NOT the same on the inside despite it looked like the very same elbow that was on my current RO setup. This needed switched out and placed according to the directions.

It is now working fine and I have a 40 gallon reservoir of awesomely perfect water for tank changes.


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

cool, glad your sorted


----------

